# Michael Redd - The All-Breakout team [SI.com]



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

> 2. Michael Redd, Bucks -- A devastating shooter who nearly led the league in triples while playing just 28 minutes a night, Redd will see more burn now that Gary Payton and Sam Cassell are gone. He should be the first option for a rebuilding Bucks team, which would push his scoring average into the low 20s from last year's 15.5.


They put Redd in number 2. What do you think?

EDIT: Sorry, I forgot the link

http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/2003/basketball/nba/10/09/beat.100803/index.html


----------



## Pistolballer (May 9, 2003)

its a possibility
he is kind of underrated
hes quick and crafty enough to be a decent slasher
and no one can say he cant shoot

post the rest of the list (or a link)


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

I think it's accurate... I mean, Milwaukee is obviously very high on him to deal Ray Allen to open up room for him to play more. I think he is an 18ppg scorer, but not much higher.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

For a 2nd round pick he is a steal. I would imagine with the horrid state of shooting in the NBA alot of GMs are kicking themselves for passing him up. To think he signed such a small contract (compared to the MLE valued one Dallas offered) he is a fan of your team/city and will be a big part of things in the future.

-Petey


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

I don't see a problem with it, like others said he'll get a lot more PT and he'll be shooting a lot more, so it's definitely possible.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

I can't argue with him having a breakout year, especially because of this observation 



> He should be the first option for a rebuilding Bucks team


He obviously has the skills and the Bucks are putting him in a position to use those skills as much as possible this year.

My main problem with that list is I don't know that I put Zach Randolph at #1 likely to have a breakout year. I might put Redd in that slot, or maybe Nene or AK47.


----------

